# Sicilian: Acqua e focu ratici locu



## joanvillafane

Ciao a tutti - mi potreste spiegare la forma e la funzione della parole "ratici" in questo proverbio siciliano?  Mi sembra una forma del verbo "dare" (dari o rari) ma è in forma imperativa?  (sarebbe "dagli luogo"?)  
Ho cercato su G***** e ho trovato 3 differenti versioni:
dacci locu
racci locu
ratici locu 

Solo per curiosità, mi piacerebbe capire la struttura della frase.  GRAZIE!


----------



## longplay

Non vorrei sbagliare, ma le tre espressioni dovrebbero significare "dateci spazio (locu)"> "fateci passare" . Anche in napoletano "'ratece  " è usato con lo stesso senso
(dateci) ; "damme nu' vase" o "ramme nu'vase" = dammi un bacio. Non aggiungo altro, perché non sono né siciliano né napoletano : ho solo qualche conoscenza dei due
dialetti. 
PS potrebbero significare anche "DATECI TREGUA" che, anzi ,mi pare più convincente (non imperativo ma vocativo, di implorazione).

Ho trovato quest' altra interpretazione : all'acqua e al fuoco lasciate spazio, perchè è difficile opporvisi > dovrebbe essere autentica.


----------



## joanvillafane

Grazie mille, longplay.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Joan  

LP  mi sa che la tua seconda proposta è quella giusta.

Ho trovato "Acatania.it", proverbi:

"Aqua e focu racci locu"
"Acqua e fuoco fagli spazio" 

e, in questo caso, "racci" sarebbe imperativo (seconda persona singolare) ... ci vorrebbe l'amico Infinite Sadness per illuminarci!


----------



## tefNutella

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Joan
> 
> "Aqua e focu racci locu"
> "Acqua e fuoco fagli spazio"
> 
> e, in questo caso, "racci" sarebbe imperativo (seconda persona singolare) ..



In occasione di inondazioni ed incendi la mia bisnonna del nord del Lazio diceva sempre

_"Acqua e fòco, Dio ci dia lòco", _nel senso di "Dio trovi loro una collocazione" in modo da preservare uomini, animali, piante e via dicendo.

Per cui mi accodo alle osservazioni di LP prima e di Anja poi (ciao ad entrambi) ma rilancio con un'interpretazione più... spirituale


----------



## Anja.Ann

Cioa, Tef  

Mi piace moltissimo l'espressione che usava tua nonna!


----------



## tefNutella

Eh, cara Anja, la saggezza delle nonne..! 
E ti assicuro che sentirsela ripetere dalla propria mamma infonde grande serenità... nonostante tutto.

E' piuttosto curioso che due zone così distanti fra loro (la Sicilia ed il Lazio) si avvicinino così tanto nelle esclamazioni


----------



## gc200000

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Joan
> 
> LP  mi sa che la tua seconda proposta è quella giusta.
> 
> Ho trovato "Acatania.it", proverbi:
> 
> "Aqua e focu racci locu"
> "Acqua e fuoco fagli spazio"
> 
> e, in questo caso, "racci" sarebbe imperativo (seconda persona singolare) ... ci vorrebbe l'amico Infinite Sadness per illuminarci!



Seconda persona singolare imperativo, "racci" = "dagli". Seconda persona plurale imperativo "ratici" = "dategli"


----------



## Anja.Ann

Wow! Grazie mille Gc! Sto migliorando con il dialetto siciliano!


----------



## joanvillafane

_Seconda persona plurale imperativo "ratici" = "dategli" _- Ah, grazie, gc200000!!    Esattamente quello che volevo sapere.

Ciao e grazie anche a Anja.Ann e tefNutella!


----------

